# In praise of WaterRidge toilets



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

Wanted to end 2020 in a suitable fashion so I thought what better way than in the toilet. 

I decided to replace two of our 1996 vintage American Standard toilets. These units have never worked properly usually requiring multiple flushes to get the job done and using over 13 liters per flush.

Had been considering a one piece, dual flush Toto unit that was in the $700 -$900 range when I came across a WaterRidge unit (model C22148C "El Ada") of very similar specs at Costco. The big news was the WaterRidge is only $189 and they include about $20 worth of install parts.

Units look good and installed without a hitch. Now in use for over three weeks, have had zero issues and have gone from wasting 13 liters of water per flush to at most 6 and as little as 4 liters.

I will try and stop this discussion from going down the drain by adding that the following site actually tests toilets (and appears to have been started in Canada) and they also give this toilet top marks. 






What is MaP? | MaP Toilet Testing


MaP toilet testing incorporates toilet test scores in developing toilet ratings for water efficiency and performance.




www.map-testing.com


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Heres to being able to flush 2020 away.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

My friend was in Home Depot looking for a new toilet and asked the staff person what's the difference between the $200 toilet and the $500 one. The staff person replied "depends what you want to do with it".


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

What a sh***y comment.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I put a $ 100 Costco Waterridge 6/4 dual flush (2piece) toilet in a secondary bathroom about 6 year ago. Works fine.


Plugging Along said:


> Heres to being able to flush 2020 away.


Yahoo "2020 hindsight" will soon be a reality.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

I have a Hennessy and Hinchcliffe 3.0 Litre toilet purchased in 2008 for about $400.

It looks like now the cost is $259.99 from Home Hardware.

I first learned about the 3L toilet from CBC radio, Spark driving home from work.


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

Tostig said:


> I have a Hennessy and Hinchcliffe 3.0 Litre toilet purchased in 2008 for about $400.
> 
> It looks like now the cost is $259.99 from Home Hardware.
> 
> I first learned about the 3L toilet from CBC radio, Spark driving home from work.



Using the MAP site I see that only one of the twenty different Hennessy and Hinchcliffe toilets do as well as the $189 Waterridge ( and no I have no interest in this company just impressed with what they do for the money)


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Search MaP Toilets | MaP Toilet Testing


Toilet water efficiency is determined by MaP testing protocols.




www.map-testing.com


----------

